# Learn To Forget, Reality is just a image



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

There is no reality, the only reality is the one you create for yourself, and decide to live in, your mind see's that is the norm, so be careful of what reality you wan't to live in.


Plus, i some/most people here are Shy, but not to the point of insanity where some of us "Really" and honestly have been, because we have felt the madness and total frustration, but some people i read on here seem to have good live's, not the best, but come on who is? Maybe just simple problem's, which only can be dealt with stupid and ignorant self thought's of negativity


----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)

iamsantibanez said:


> how do you escape reality?


Role-playing is nice. In all it's various forms.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Learning to forget and living now is the best talent to develop.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Reality is nothing but a computer simulation or possibly a holograph.


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

Don't ever trust authority, our parent's and society.

Don't make them turn you into their failed creation's of the fake but "real" as they say so selves, but they are just a fake image of themselves, i live real in their lies, they live as weak, nothing but human robot's. Don't let society create your image, **** them!


----------



## J Dynamo (May 3, 2011)

Ok I see where your coming from here, but telling us to never trust authority, our parents nor society? 

Lay off the psychedelics.


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

hmmm your a character


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

These guys claim that they can shatter the illusion of self, and they'll do it for you free of charge.

http://ruthlesstruthnexus2.artisteer.net/

Do report back.


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

Rock i can not believe those things


----------

